# TPMS question



## EsIstBlau (May 30, 2011)

New to Routan... just purchased a Neptune Blue SE w/RSE & NAV. Love it! 

Soon to add a trailer hitch, but first want to make it different from others...

Can I swap 2011 Town & Country wheels (w/OE TPMS sensors) on to a 2010 Routan? Both are the base TPM systems (not individual tire pressure readout).

The sensor stems are different. 2011 are rubber, 2010 are aluminum. Costco tells me the system will auto learn new sensors since they are both 433mhz, but I'm not sure about that. 

Thanks


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

I'd say that as long as the MHZ is the same and that they are the "base" TPMS that they should work. Also, if the sensors DO NOT work with the system or are defective the TPMS light will blink on the dash before being on constantly. As far as the stems being rubber VS aluminum, that would be a plus. Many are broken while checking air pressure, washing wheels, and tire rotations on wheels with "rigid" stems. Chrysler probably addressed this by going with the rubber TPMS stem. The wheels will also be a direct bolt on too. Post some pics of the wheel swap if/when you get it done.


----------



## EsIstBlau (May 30, 2011)

*Update*

Just wanted to update all on this topic.

Despite both sensors working at 433mhz, the two types (2011 rubber stem & 2010 aluminum stem) do not interchange. Would need to replace transponders and WIN modules.

I did the swap and in no time, the TPMS light came on. Had 2 different techs attempt a reset without success. I like the wheels but not enough to breakdown and swap out modules, remount and balance… 8 times! 

Now if I could find some Viper brakes at a good price, then 18” or 20” may be on the menu :laugh:


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

Did you see the post where someone put 20"x9" Jeep SRT-8 wheels on his 2011 Dodge GC? Here's the blurb:

(20x9) SRT8 replicas on 2011 Grand Caravan.

See pics... (Guess the pics wouldn't copy. Look at the 20" Jeep SRT-8 post)


----------



## showtz (Mar 29, 2011)

Here is the TPMS reprogram sequence I found on the Chrysler forum:

1. Inflate all tires to correct pressure specification as indicated on the Vehicle Tire Placard.
2. Park vehicle with the ignition switch set to the off position for 20 minutes.
3. Drive the vehicle faster than 15 mph for at least 20 minutes. The sensor locations and ID numbers will be automatically registered during drive cycle.
During this reset period the instrument panel TPMS indicator may be illuminated. This is normal unless the indicator is flashing. It will turn off after a period of driving at a sufficient speed, usually 1-20 minutes at speeds more than 15-20 mph. If your initial drive is too short, the process will reinitiate the next time the vehicle is driven.

• Alternate Procedure: Perform the TPMS sensor initialization procedure using a scan tool. This will turn off the instrument panel TPMS indicator.

Did Costco follow this procedure?


----------



## EsIstBlau (May 30, 2011)

showtz said:


> Here is the TPMS reprogram sequence I found on the Chrysler forum:
> 
> 1. Inflate all tires to correct pressure specification as indicated on the Vehicle Tire Placard.
> 2. Park vehicle with the ignition switch set to the off position for 20 minutes.
> ...


Tried the process from the Chrysler forum including disconnecting the battery for 30 minutes.

Also, had an independent try re-initialization without success.

Finally, dealership used their proprietary tool and confirmed the swapped sensors were invisible to the transponders and WIN module. Now maybe that we have updated WIN modules (see recall), they may have better luck…


----------

